# Bfp or evap? Help!



## Shinbad




----------



## Emsabub

Looks like an evap to me, I can't see colour x


----------



## MadamRose

Could be an evap so no colour - retest tomorrow with FMU


----------



## Shinbad

I’m so confused, these were Friday and yesterday’s tests and I def see colour in them


----------



## Lozb

I see colour in them. Test again tomorrow hopefully it’s darker. Good luck x


----------



## CC94

Those look like bfp’s to me :flow:


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look like the start of a BFP. Good luck ❤️


----------



## kittiecat

Looks like an early bfp to me! That’s how mine looked on ICs at the start. Fx’d for you! <3


----------



## Mum42crazy

Looks like the start of something! Good. Luck


----------



## Shinbad

This is this mornings frer anyone see the faint line?


----------



## Deethehippy

Definitely faint line on that FRER - think that's your BFP.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!!


----------



## JJB2

I see it! Bfp


----------



## Tasha36089

I see it. Congratulations x


----------



## Classic Girl

Yup! BFP


----------



## kittiecat

Yep see that without even zooming in! :bfp:


----------



## ~Krissy~

Bfp! Congrats!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations! There is def a line there!


----------



## BanterBusMum

I see a BFP too! Congratulations


----------

